# Medal Of Honor Spearhead and Breakthrough crashing at start



## masterchief (Jun 7, 2004)

Hey i just installed medal of honor allied assault,breakthrough,and spearhead, and my allied assault works fine but my other 2 expansions dont work they crash after the black console screen and my computer exceeds all the requirements.

-----------------
System Information
------------------
Time of this report: 4/21/2007, 20:36:21
Machine name: YOUR-0B890C2128
Operating System: Windows XP Professional (5.1, Build 2600) Service Pack 2 (2600.xpsp_sp2_qfe.070227-2300)
Language: English (Regional Setting: English)
System Manufacturer: GATEWA
System Model: GM5260
BIOS: Default System BIOS
Processor: Intel(R) Core(TM)2 CPU 6300 @ 1.86GHz (2 CPUs)
Memory: 2030MB RAM
Page File: 503MB used, 3417MB available
Windows Dir: C:\WINDOWS
DirectX Version: DirectX 9.0c (4.09.0000.0904)
DX Setup Parameters: Not found
DxDiag Version: 5.03.2600.2180 32bit Unicode

i have all the latest video drivers


----------



## vielt (Jun 3, 2007)

Hi,

I head the same problem with a completely different system (AMD/Sempron).
It's not seems related to nvidia :

===============================================
Question

Medal of Honor Allied Assault launches, but I get crashes with Spearhead and Breakthrough. Why does this happen?
Answer

This error is due to an incompatibility of the .exe files. In order to play Spearhead or Breakthrough, you will need to modify the .exe file. To do this:

*
Open the MOHAA install folder
*
Rename the Mohaa.exe file to Mohaa.exe.bak
* Rename the moh_breakthrough.exe or moh_spearhead.exe file tomohaa.exe.

NOTE: When you want to go back to playing Allied Assault, you will need to restore the names of the executable (.exe) files to their original state and/or replace any backups you may have created.

Please note you can only have one changed at a time currently, until this is (possibly) addressed by nVidia in a future patch.
===========================================

Here is the URL:

http://support.ea.com/cgi-bin/ea.cf...SZwX3NlYXJjaF90ZXh0PWNyYXNo&p_li=&p_topview=1

Regards,
Nico


----------



## masterchief (Jun 7, 2004)

Hey thanks for the link i will try that but it might also be because my discs are very scratched.


----------

